# Expat whilst withdrawind dividends from UK Ltd Company



## kkimic (Apr 16, 2013)

Good morning,

Last March I accepted an expat job in Thailand, and as such the company I work for pays thai taxes on my behalf. Until March I was a contractor in the UK operating through a Limited Company. This means that I built up some warchest that are now in my Ltd Bank Account.

My accountant originally said that during next year, in order to withdraw those profits from my Ltd company, I could continue paying myself dividends in the UK, no salary, up to the tax efficient tax line which is around 43 K.

My new employer will pay me in US dollars into an offshore bank account, at the same time I am planning to withdraw dividends from my UK Ltd Co. to my UK bank account as I have been doing all last year. 

Ideally I do not want to draw dividend income from the business without knowing whether or not it could be exposed to personal tax. Can someone ascertain that my way of operating next year will work? Or anyone knows a tax advisor that I can contact?

Thanks


----------

